# No mention of DBS in Keynote (But not dead for Dish or Directv)



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Cold off the presses. In bill Gate keynote speech tonight, which was all about connecting experiences, there was absolutely no mention of dbs technology. While four sources of getting HD content into the MS connected experience were listed the biggie was IPTV. Also listed were HD-DVD player, xbox 360, and xbox live.

I'll try to follow up tomorrow at the MS and Directv booths.

Respectfully submitted,
Tom

Update: both dish and directv are working on PC cards, running under Vista. Directv hopes to internally beta test second half of 2007. Dish does not have an announced timeline at this point.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

You can watch that keynote speech here: http://www.microsoft.com/ces/

The transcript is supposed to show up soon at CESWeb.org, but I don't see it there yet.


----------



## mitchelljd (Aug 16, 2006)

well, why would gates mention DBS? DBS is a bit on the side. 

And to be blunt, as long as companies like Directv keep killing off other technology they don't own, IE TIVO, we will be limited on what outside companies can do with DBS.

Echostar & Directv ought to seek out more electronics & tech companies instead of alienating them. What Directv is doing to Tivo is frustrating to the end user, let us decide what models we prefer!! don't give us only 1 option at HD DVR.

fraking morons at Directv. makes me want to go Fios when it comes.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

mitchelljd said:


> well, why would gates mention DBS? DBS is a bit on the side.


Perhaps since MS and D* are working on sharing content from XBox360s and MCEs with the HR20?



mitchelljd said:


> And to be blunt, as long as companies like Directv keep killing off other technology they don't own, IE TIVO, we will be limited on what outside companies can do with DBS.
> 
> Echostar & Directv ought to seek out more electronics & tech companies instead of alienating them. What Directv is doing to Tivo is frustrating to the end user, let us decide what models we prefer!! don't give us only 1 option at HD DVR.
> 
> fraking morons at Directv. makes me want to go Fios when it comes.


Do you seriously think that Verizon is going to give you a choice of DVRs? They're going to tell you, "Here's your DVR... take it or leave it!" In fact, no provider that I know of is now offering more than one SD and one HD DVR-and I'd be willing to wager that D* is the only one that identifies the various manufacturers of its DVRs.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Spoke with the Directv and the dish folks. Both are working on their versions. 

Directv is hoping for an formal internal beta test starting in 2nd half of 2007.

Dish has no announcement to make regarding timelines.

So, this is not dead. Biggest issues are DRM which is a Microsoft responsibility in this case.

Cheers,
Tom


----------

